# LP&W Fall siding project completed.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I finally got off my duff and found some time to put in the siding & spur I've been planning on. 

Got it all completed, track installed, ballasted and trains running this morning. This should a quite a bit of operational interest and give me the opportunity to build in a bit of infrastructure. 

Here's a few pics of the completed project. 

"/>

[img]"/>

[img]"/>

[img]"/>

[img]"/>


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Dave. Your operational capability has really increased!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's some nice looking trackwork Dave. 

One small piece of constructive criticism: in your first picture, on the track leading "north" from the crossing you need to shorten the straight track after the curve, that will straighten out the right hand "drift" after the crossing. You might have to "relax" that left hand piece of curved track just a scosh too. 

Otherwise, it's beautiful and graceful curves everywhere. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I see a lot of work there, Dave. Your layout has a clean, appealing appearance. Nice job.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Looking Sidings. One can not have toooooo many of those. I like our cross overs. Sidings are suppose to have inperfections. There are some sidings along Grand AVE here in Phoenix that have a wicked incline down from the main line.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I really appreciate your comments. 

JJ. Seeing as how I'm modeling the Illinois Central, I can't allow my trackwork to be TOO good.. The IC used a lot of grade crossovers. Persoanlly I think it add a bit of interest and operational challenge as well. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Dave. I agree, that should add some interesting operations. Keep us posted on the progress. 

Chris


----------

